# Editor zwischen Notepad und Eclipse.



## Thrawns (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,
kann mir jemand einen schlichten Java-Editor empfehlen? Wie ich hier sehe, gibt es ja so einige. Eclipse habe ich ausprobiert, bietet für mich als Anfänger aber einfach zu viel auf einmal. Das windowseigene Notepad dagegen, ist mir zu unkomfortabel.

Mit würde ein Editor reichen, der z.B. Schlagworte (class, if, usw.) farblich markiert und ähnliches. Auto-Ergänzungen z.B. ist schon gar nicht mehr nötig. Ich will so viel wie möglich (also alles ) selbst arbeiten, das aber eben möglichst übersichtlich.

Kann mir jemand ein bestimmtes Programm empfehlen?


----------



## Vayu (27. Mai 2009)

PsPad
TextPad
Kephra - In Perl entwickelter Editor (echt nett)


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2009)

Linux/Gnome:
gedit
oder für Windows:
.:: NOTEPAD++ ::.


----------



## Marco13 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hab' lange (nur) mit TextPad gearbeitet. Das bietet besagte Funktionen, Hotkeys für Java (Strg+1=Compilieren, Strg+2=Starten), und ich verwende es immernoch rechte häufig: Für Makros.


----------



## musiKk (28. Mai 2009)

TextPad soll in der Tat nicht schlecht sein, aber ich persönlich würde für einen Texteditor kein Geld ausgeben.

Unter Gnome bevorzuge ich gedit. Der ist sehr simpel, hat aber irgendwie genau die Einstellungen, die ich will.
Ansonsten gäbs auch noch plattformübergreifend (da passenderweise in Java geschrieben) JEdit. Da gibt es auch Makros und einen Haufen Plugins usw.. Nur das Optionsmenü ist mir zu unübersichtlich.


----------



## Geeeee (28. Mai 2009)

Würde auch notepad++ empfehlen. Da kann man ja auch externe Befehle aufrufen Java Beispiel.
Finde die Idee gar nicht so schlecht, weil man dann gleich auch ein bisschen den Umgang mit den Java-cmd-Befehlen lernen kann.


----------

